# Pumpkin5's Mostly Ghostly Haunt 2016 WIP



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I can not wait to see this it will look amazing


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Holy $hit, P5! 
How cool is this!


----------



## CemeteryGirl (Aug 20, 2013)

i've loved the movie Halloween Tree since i was a child! never got to read the book and not sure how well the movie transfered it...but i think this is an absolute fabulous idea! perhaps you could have a sign with Moundshroud's name, and maybe a line with "appointments only"?

i also can't help but think perhaps a few ghosts hanging out in the tree as well be good. oh and a few pieces from different cultures covered in the book/movie! a mummy or sarcaphogus or heiroglyphics, a candy skull or skeleton pinata, a few gargoyles, a witch or a broomstick...^^


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Thank you Saki, Bobzilla and CemeteryGirl! I love your idea CG about bringing some of the characters from the book into the scene. That is brilliant! Not sure about the ghosts, because the front porch is mighty ghostie as it is, but what if I made trick or treaters standing at the base of the tree listening to the skeleton tell the story? I may not be able to get them all made for this year, but it's definitely something that could be added to through the years. A flying Moundshroud would be really cool, sort of 'taking off into the night'.....the possibilities are really endless. Oh, and trust me, the movie was good, but the book is phenomenal! A very special friend gave me a Ray Bradbury signed copy of the book from the dedication at Disneyland of the Halloween tree there. It's really quite special. I even have one of the leaves from the actual tree that stands there, pressed in the pages of my book.  
P.S. The special friend that I mentioned is Bobzilla. He is the absolute BEST that there is.


----------



## nosefuratyou (Jan 11, 2016)

Wow you are starting with 25 or 30 pumpkins! That's a lotta gourds. Do you have them in stock or will you make them? I was a little disappointed when you said you were using a dogwood. Now I like dogwoods a lot but thought you might actually have that wicked looking black tree in the second picture. Gonna be cool.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

^Well....I kind of have to use what is handy...and making a 25 foot tree isn't in my skill set. (ha, ha) I may actually carve a foam base to fit over the existing tree to give it more character. I could probably come up with something so that it would have a bigger trunk with some interesting things going on there. Maybe holes and craters for glowing LED eyes looking out....what do you think? I have the foam pumpkins, I just have to carve a few faces and rig up the lights to go inside of them. I am sure that it will evolve over the years with different focal points each year. I just really want to pay homage to Ray Bradbury though with my tree. He's one of my favorite authors and he brings Halloween like no one else can.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

I have a poster upstairs from an art show I had some videos in many years ago.
A drawing that fills up most of the page of this poster is just a line drawing of a huge tree with numerous limbs spreading outward in every direction.
People in the drawing are wearing clothes from maybe the 1700s? There are some soldiers in the drawing.
The most incredible part of this rendering is the fact that maybe 50 people have been hung from this large tree!?
And.. they are all comfortably... dead.
What event this depicts? I don't know, maybe it is just totally fictitious?
I like to at least think that it is.

The man who wanted my videos for this show worked for a museum in Detroit.
My videos were very home-made featuring me acting like a lunatic children's show host.
He told me that two men from Japan could not stop watching those videos! ??


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Pumpkin5 said:


> Thank you Saki, Bobzilla and CemeteryGirl! I love your idea CG about bringing some of the characters from the book into the scene. That is brilliant! Not sure about the ghosts, because the front porch is mighty ghostie as it is, but what if I made trick or treaters standing at the base of the tree listening to the skeleton tell the story? I may not be able to get them all made for this year, but it's definitely something that could be added to through the years. A flying Moundshroud would be really cool, sort of 'taking off into the night'.....the possibilities are really endless. Oh, and trust me, the movie was good, but the book is phenomenal! A very special friend gave me a Ray Bradbury signed copy of the book from the dedication at Disneyland of the Halloween tree there. It's really quite special. I even have one of the leaves from the actual tree that stands there, pressed in the pages of my book.
> P.S. The special friend that I mentioned is Bobzilla. He is the absolute BEST that there is.


I am going to have to check out this book I have never seen it or know anything about a Halloween tree.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh how SPOOKtacular!!! Thank you so much for the shout out!

"So I wrote the novel of The Halloween Tree... and along the way, when people read it, The Halloween Tree began to appear in front yards across the United States. I am so glad of that because now I realize I am becoming part of my favorite holiday. And when I go home tonight, I know I will find a few Halloween Trees in front yards... So you see how much this means to me." ~ Ray Bradbury October 31, 2007, at the dedication of The Halloween Tree at Disneyland.

It is our honor to put up a Halloween Tree in our front yard. Ray Bradbuy is and always will be, a part of Halloween. 
You know I adore this idea. You are going to knock this out of the park P5!! 

Laura, dang those are some great skillz. I wish I could create a storyboard like that for my plans. I'm envious. I LOVE the photo. I am going to have to share that!


----------



## CemeteryGirl (Aug 20, 2013)

oh jeez i feel silly, i thought you meant you were gonna make trick or treaters stay all night to hear the story! XD didn't realize until a little late that you meant make fake trick or treaters to set the scene!

i think that would be fabulous, especially if you could still incorporate the other cultures...that was always my favorite. oh! maybe the trick or treaters could be based on the kids in the story?? a Witch, a Mummy and a fake skeleton would be exceedingly simple to make i think. though personally i'd love to see a mexican costume because the Day of the Dead was always my close 2nd favorite part. my most favorite part was the Eygptian and Mummy part, but that doesn't weird people out quite as much as hanging out in cemeteries and being around dead people. XD plus the culture is just...so...cool!!<3

and omigosh that is so neat you have an AUTOGRAPHED book??! oh i'm kind of jealous. XD i suppose for the sake of Halloween and seeing both sides of the story so to speak, i really should get the book to add to my collection.^^


----------



## fennyann (Sep 6, 2012)

I absolutely love this idea. I cannot wait to see the final product!


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

This idea gives me the warm & fuzzies, as does looking at Hilda's fantastic Halloween tree Sounds like you will be making _more_ magic, P5!!!

THL~mesmerizing tree makeover

Wow, gift giver extraordinaire, bobzilla!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

punkineater said:


> This idea gives me the warm & fuzzies, as does looking at Hilda's fantastic Halloween tree Sounds like you will be making more magic, P5!!!
> 
> Wow, gift giver extraordinaire, bobzilla!!!


He definitely is! Robert is one of the best people I have ever met, and so ultra talented as well. (did I mention humble?) (jk) And Hilda's Halloween Tree has always made me smile. There is something about those twinkling lights and those smiling pumpkin faces.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Oh my goodness, I can't wait to see this come to life!!!! I tend to be a big copy McCopy cat so I am always amazed when people have such new and amazing ideas!


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Oh I can feel the warm fuzziness wash over me in a wave of......

Wait...

I think that's a wine flush...


Disregard....


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

I think the tree is super !


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

I had never heard of the Halloween tree either but I LOVE this whole idea P5. I cant wait to see your progress through this one!!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Well?
How about sharing some pics of your haunt from this year? 
Whatcha waiting for?


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Sure thing, here are just a few pictures I snapped with my phone. I'm still waiting for the pro pictures to come back from my photographer. 

Ollie set up for the night








And he came to life when the sun went down.










In front of my tribute to Bradbury


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

It looks amazing


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Thanks Saki.....I really appreciate your input..you are sweet..


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Pumpkin5 said:


> Thanks Saki.....I really appreciate your input..you are sweet..


I can not wait to see your other pics 
I wish I lived by you omg I would have love to see it in person


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Pumpkin5 said:


> Sure thing, here are just a few pictures I snapped with my phone. I'm still waiting for the pro pictures to come back from my photographer.
> 
> Ollie set up for the night
> 
> ...


I love all your ghost...did you make them all?


----------



## SavageEye (Aug 30, 2010)

Nice work P5! It all really looks great and I love the tree with the Pumpkins! I also love the "Good old Fred" tombstone in this last picture... Love it all!


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

Excellent!

That tree turned out wonderfully....I'm looking forward to the rest of the images!


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Oh My Gawd, P5!!! If these are just the cell pics, my head is going to ex-freakin-plode over the pro job!!!

Standing O. EPIC. Bravissimo. I bow to the pumpkin queen


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Hail to the pumpkin! 
Pretty terrific!!!


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Wow. I've always loved Hilda's tree and your take on this scene looks great. I've admired your ghosts every time I see pictures too. Your whole set up looks amazing.


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Pumpkin5, I love how this turned out! Elegant, fun, and spooky all at once! 

Have you ever gotten the professional shots back yet? Would love to see them!!!


----------



## WickedWino (Aug 19, 2012)

Just beautiful, Pumpkin5! Really nice work! The tree is a great addition to the mostly ghostly house. Can I ask what you used to light the individual tree pumpkins?


----------



## HALLOWEENTOWN3110 (Aug 5, 2012)

That sure has blown me away Pumpkin5,You are the Queen of Halloween


----------



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

Sorry for the delay Pumpkin5 but i just saw your Halloween picture and boy do they look great.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

OMG just finally seeing this.... effin brilliant!!!!


----------



## Zombie4* (Aug 29, 2015)

Im a little late on seeing this myself. Holy cow!!!! Its nothing less than amazing!!!!??? Great job!!!!


----------

